# Coffee -> water ratio, confusion.



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all

I was watching this video Click me and they said 2.2g of coffee per fl oz of water.

Now I know US fl oz and UK fl oz are not exactly the same 1 fl oz(UK) = 0.960759 fl oz(US) but I did a quick calculation.

My thermal mug holds 9-10 fl oz UK so that would be about 8.6 fl oz US so 8.5*2.2= 18.7g of coffee which when I worked out in teaspoons 3.9 (call it 4) seems a lot compared to the 1 teaspoon I currently use.

Now I know different tastes and all that but I can tell if I heap the teaspoon too much the brew can be edging on a bit too strong so I am not even going to try 4 teaspoons.

Can anyone figure out if I have made a mistake in my calculations here(I probably have but I can't find it). Whats your ratio?

Many thanks

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For brewed coffee the commonly accepted ratio is 60g/l

So;

30g/500mls

or

15g/250mls

Espresso is a different ratio


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Ok so 9 fl oz UK is 255 ml call it 250 so that's 15g -> 3 teaspoons that's still twice what I put in am I totally missing something here?

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What brewing method are you using?

Where are you based?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm in South Wales and I use a ceramic Pour over filter cone with 3 holes in the bottom which goes into into my "I am not a paper cup" thermal cup


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What grind size are you using?

How long is the extraction time?

What temperature is the water?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Um, grind is paper filter I bought it in whittards on Monday and said its for a paper filter so I assume she did it right. Temp is approx 40-60 seconds after boil couldn't tell you extraction time I would have to time it. The method I use is saturate, wait, then spiral pour slowly in the center.

I will be back home Sat so when I do a cup then I will let you know the time.


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Your methodology seems close to on the money, the only thing I might hypothesise is that you're either mistaking bitterness for strength, or possibly you're using water that's too hot and scorching your coffee.

Underdosing coffee will leave it with a stretched taste and relatively bitter coffee. Updosing will bring a syrupy cup and highlight any acidic flavours, possibly going completely sour. The right dose will give a balance of sweetness, acidity and earthyness and ought to be completely drinkable.

Just to check your methods I'd reccomend http://www.brewmethods.com/ and have a quick look around.

Good Luck


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I looked at the site Gimme! Coffee under -> brewmethods and they say about 17 grams, so by the looks of it the general consensus is roughly 3 teaspoons. I will try this either this evening or tomorrow and report back what it was like. I have just received a set of measuring spoons just to make my measurements a bit more accurate so hopefully they will help make the perfect brew.

Cheers

HLA91


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I tried it with 3 teaspoons and it was lovely. It had a "fuller" flavor and was so much more enjoyable.

Cheers for your help

HLA91


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds good mate, glad we could help.


----------



## matisse (Jul 21, 2010)

Start with an actual ratio rather than 60g/l and then work out from there.

I've been using 17:1 water:coffee as a starting point and it's going pretty well. This uses 14.7g of coffee for a 1cup pourover of 250ml.

Don't forget that the strength of the coffee (extraction yield) will be affected by;

the grind size (on the fine side of filter for a pourover)

Agitation (how much you stir, i like to stir right at the end of the pour)

Brew Water temp

Slurry temp (temp of the water/grind mix)

Extraction bed shape.

for best results you need to top up slowly and often to keep the temp in the slurry stable and to maximise extraction from all of the grounds (we dont want grounds stuck to the filter up high!)

but, i've been getting good results by pouring enough to cover the coffee (allows it to bloom) and then pouring slowly in the center until all of the water is in, then stirring immediatel in a circular motion. This motion encourages the grinds to form a small dome in the base of the filter, which helps provide a more even extraction.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I will try your method matisse, I currently, after saturation, pour slowly in a circular motion in the center, I have not tried stirring it. Currently I get en even layer of ground about 3/4 of the way up the filter when I do it.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

this should have gone above but edit function still not working:-

It would be interesting if people could list their method of pour over see if a trend emerges. But maybe that could be another thread


----------

